# nochmal Makroobjektive



## thias (3. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Fotofreunde,

obwohl heute am Feiertag schlechtes Wetter war, konnte ich mir eine Fotoexkursion im Nebel nicht verkneifen. Die Regentröpfchen hatten es mir angetan.

Meine derzeitige Ausrüstung:
Canon EOS 20D
Tamron 28-300
Sigma 18-125

So richtig war ich mit der Ausbeute nicht zufrieden, ich musste die Bilder noch etwas nachbearbeiten.

Was mir nicht gefallen hat:

1. Die Makrofunktion meiner Objektive ist nicht ausreichend
2. Die gesamte Scharfe lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Erstens will ich abändern und mir ein ordentliches Makro zulegen.
Bei 2. habe ich die Befürchtungen, dass die Monster-Zoom-Funktion auf Kosten der Bildschärfe geht, zumal die Objektive preislich im Konsumerbereich liegen.

Habt ihr auch diese Erfahrung gemacht?
Kann man generell sagen, dass Festbrennweiten schärfere Bilder liefern?

Nun meine Frage: Welches Makro ist sinnvoll?

Das Tamron AF 90 fand ich ganz interessant. 90 mm Brennweite lassen sich für Porträts und andere Aufnahmen noch sinnvoll nutzen. Das wäre für mich wichtig, das Objektiv auch für andere "scharfe Aufnahmen" verwenden zu können.
Bei über 150 mm ist die Gefahr des Verwackelns größer, gerade, wenn man länger belichtet, um bei dem Tele bessere Tiefenschärfen zu bekommen, weitwinklig wäre da sicher besser. Allerdings kann man mit 50er Brennweite keine Tiere mehr fotografieren.
Ist das 90er eine vernünfige Kompromisslösung?
Kann man das 180er überhaupt ohne Stativ benutzen?

Fragen über Fragen

Hier meine Makroversuche, allerdings digital nachbearbeitet in der Schärfe, was nicht sein sollte, bin damit nicht zufrieden  . Weiter bin ich auch nicht ran gekommen, es ist also noch lange kein echtes Makro...
:


----------



## thias (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: nochmal Makroobjektive*

... ich nochmal,

habe gerade bei Tamron ein interessantes Tool zum runterladen gefunden, da kann man bei unterschiedlichen Brennweiten und Blenden die Tiefenschärfen berechnen:
http://www.tamron.de/Schaerfentiefenvergleich-Downl.292.0.html?&L=0

Um z.B. den gleichen Tiefenschärfenbereich (50 cm-60 cm) zu haben, brauche ich 

bei 28 mm Blende 4,3
bei 90 mm Blende 35
bei 180 mm Blende 123, wenn es das denn gäbe  

Solch starke Unterschiede hätte ich nicht vermutet. Das ist allerdings bei konstanter Entfernung, den Abbildungsmaßstab müsste man noch berücksichtigen...
Da ich auch viel Modellbahn etc. fotografiere und Tiefe brauche, überlege ich, ob ich mit der Brennweite noch weiter runter gehe


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: nochmal Makroobjektive*

Servus Thias

Dieses Thema wirst sicher schon gelesen haben  



> Kann man das 180er überhaupt ohne Stativ benutzen?


Kommt auf die Lichtverhältnisse an, aber das ist wohl bei allen Tele`s über 200mm so.

Dafür bekommst aber eine größere Fluchtdistanz.

Hier kannst dir Fotos mit dem Sigma 180er Makro ansehen.
Tip wennst den Link offen hast, kannst in die Suche auch andere Objektive eingeben und dir dann die Fotos ansehen.

Das was dir vielleicht abgehen wird ist der IS, denn ein Makro mit IS kenne ich leider nicht, oder gibts da von Canon was?

Da bin ich mit der KoMi D7D (oder Sony Alpha 100/700) klar im Vorteil, AS (oder Sony`s SSS = Antishake) bügelt da schon zittrige Hände weg. Dafür gibts das Sigma 180/3.5 Makro nicht für Minolta-A Bajonett.


Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: nochmal Makroobjektive*

Ich auch nochmal



> Da ich auch viel Modellbahn etc. fotografiere und Tiefe brauche


Meines Wissens bringst eine Tiefenschärfe für die Modellbahn nur mit selbstgebauten Blenden (Objektivverschlußkappen mit z.b. 1mm-Bohrung) hin.
Hab das mal irgendwo gelesen, finde aber den Link im Moment nicht.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## thias (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: nochmal Makroobjektive*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, den Thread hatte ich gelesen, wollte aber noch ein paar tiefer schürfende Infos.
Hab mich auch nochmal im Internet umgeschaut, hier ist ein ganz interessanter Test:
http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/objektive/300d_makrotest.php
Die Seite ist auch sonst sehr interessant.
Nun habe ich mir auch bestätigt, dass ich mit meinem superzoom mächtig daneben gegriffen habe: Deutliche Unschärfen werden bestätigt. Kein Wunder, dass ich nicht zufrieden bin. 
Will jemand diese beiden Super-Zoom haben  
Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich so um die 100 er Brennweite einpendeln.


> Meines Wissens bringst eine Tiefenschärfe für die Modellbahn nur mit selbstgebauten Blenden (Objektivverschlußkappen mit z.b. 1mm-Bohrung) hin.


... das habe ich noch nicht gehört  . Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das geht. Schon die superguten Festbrennweiten fangen ab Blende 16 an unscharf zu werden durch Kantenbeugung. Aber falls du den Link nochmal findest...


----------



## chromis (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: nochmal Makroobjektive*

Hi,



> zumal die Objektive preislich im Konsumerbereich liegen.


die werden den Fähigkeiten deiner Kamera nicht gerecht.



> Kann man generell sagen, dass Festbrennweiten schärfere Bilder liefern?


gleiche Preislage vorausgesetzt, stimmt diese Aussage.



> Das Tamron AF 90 fand ich ganz interessant.


ein erstklassiges  Allround-Makro, eine Brennweite mit der Du in 95% aller Fälle auskommst. 
Du kannst vieles ausgleichen, wenn Du beim Fotografieren vorsichtig und nicht hektisch zu Werke gehst. Gute Tierfotos sind auch oft eine Frage der Geduld. 
Bei Tieren mit extrem hoher Fluchtdistanz ist natürlich ein 180er auch nicht schlecht, dafür ist ein Stativ fast immer Pflicht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: nochmal Makroobjektive*

Servus Thias

Mit einem 100er Makro bist auf alle Fälle auf der sicheren Seite  , welches es auch immer sein wird. 
Habe selbst auch ein 100er (Tokina) und bin sehr zufrieden  .

Zur Modellbahn-Fotografie: Den Link finde ich leider nicht mehr :crazy: 
aber bin in diesem Forum auf sehr gute Fotos vom "Betriebsbahner HO" gestoßen,
leider mußt dich dort registrieren um die Bilder sehen zu können.

Mich findest dort auch wieder unter "Digicat", allerdings nicht sehr oft und mit keine Fotos von der Modellbahn.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------

